#ubuntu-my 2011-08-15
<digitalwound> yo
<wisevoyager> As-salam., selamat bernbuka pose sumer..,
<shah`> wb Azhax
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-16
<KageSenshi> any of you guys saw the FOSS @ HiTB post in any of the local foss ml? .. (eg: myoss/osdcmy) ?
<KageSenshi> didnt post to ubuntu-my as i'm not subscribed to it .. anyway anybody from this channel going to take the offer?
<KageSenshi> anyway if any of you guys interested just buzz me
<kstan> hi, anybody here?
<sweemeng_> kstan, yo
<sweemeng_> wassup
<kstan> nothing, long time never been here.
<sweemeng_> yeah
<sweemeng_> here is a bit boring
<kstan> how your job?
<sweemeng_> spend more time in #myoss now
<sweemeng_> kstan, same thing
<sweemeng_> just a job
<sweemeng_> side project is more iteresting
<kstan> oh, at last company?
<sweemeng_> s/isteresting/interesting
<sweemeng_> no site project to learn technology on my own
<sweemeng_> lol
<sweemeng_> s/site/side
<kstan> ic ic, u wan to sed something?
<sweemeng_> it is a irc convention to tell people that the word really mean the other work
<sweemeng_> lol
<kstan> ah?i dunno at all.. sorry ya.
<sweemeng_> no problem
<sweemeng_> just a niche thing
<sweemeng_> don't worry about it
<sweemeng_> lol
<kstan> last time the foss at penang u go?
<sweemeng_> nope
<sweemeng_> need to work
<sweemeng_> that time
<kstan> anyway, last event  I believe less people go
<kstan> expensive, and I guess speaker less popular.
<sweemeng_> yeah that too
<sweemeng_> the organizer know that
<kstan> except that event, got others event at KL recently?
<sweemeng_> yeah 
<sweemeng_> i involve with a hackathon with gtug
<sweemeng_> and one with node.js
<sweemeng_> and barcamp
<sweemeng_> otherwise not much
<kstan> ic, next event is?
<sweemeng_> no more liao
<sweemeng_> fedora day
<kstan> oh.. too bad.
<kstan> KatieKitty: Hi
<sweemeng_> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=152923404776693
<KatieKitty> hi kstan! :)
<kstan> at least now got 3 person here.
<sweemeng_> haha
<kstan> 10 september fedora event. organize like barcamp?
<sweemeng_> yeah
<sweemeng_> by kage
<sweemeng_> check with him on #fedora-my
<kstan> 1 day session.
<sweemeng_> yeah
<kstan> hi sweemeng.
<sweemeng_> kstan, ...
<sweemeng_> ><
<kstan> I wonder at this moment at KL open source consider active or not (Government).
<sweemeng_> not so much
<sweemeng_> but then not the best person to ask too
<kstan> haha..
<sweemeng_> maybe syazwan can answer you better
<kstan> this saturday will meet him. He come my company oss activity.
<sweemeng_> i know
 * sweemeng_ too lazy to travel 
<sweemeng_> haha
<sweemeng_> the boss was asking me to organize one too
<kstan> small event la.
<kstan> monthly basis?
<sweemeng_> except it is in sungai way
<sweemeng_> ><
<sweemeng_> my office is in sungai way, a.k.a very far
<sweemeng_> ><
<sweemeng_> meanwhile back to work
<kstan> it need patient,
<kstan> and got people continually do.
<sweemeng_> we do have a spot now, 
<kstan> KL enjoy. JB damn slow.
<sweemeng_> a guy sponsor the place
<sweemeng_> haha
<sweemeng_> kstan, well each have pro
<sweemeng_> we just have more people
<sweemeng_> the same way that we look at singapore and say that kl is not big enough
<sweemeng_> lol
<kstan> the IT specialist much weaker if compare to Singapore.
<sweemeng_> kstan, depends actually
<kstan> actually I have difference opinion. KL is better than singapore
<sweemeng_> 1 or 2 month back when i go to pycon singapore
<sweemeng_> i realized that malaysia is not far behind when it comes to python
<sweemeng_> if not better
<sweemeng_> they got company that hire
<sweemeng_> we have good people
<sweemeng_> thats about it
<kstan> I believe Malaysia is big, and KL gather most people from Malaysia. Singapore just borrow.
<kstan> So KL gather lot expert, Singapore borrow many expert.
<sweemeng_> yeah
<kstan> Singapore more focus on commercial too.
<sweemeng_> they follow the trend
<sweemeng_> a lot
<kstan> yaya..
<sweemeng_> if you visit their hackerspace they tend to be using stuff like rails
<sweemeng_> or django
<kstan> This I'm not realize.
<kstan> cause I half tong.
<sweemeng_> i know some of the people there
<sweemeng_> but there is some good people here and there
<sweemeng_> malaysia is really not that far behind
<sweemeng_> loll
<sweemeng_> meanwhile back to work
<sweemeng_> ciao
<kstan> byebye
<kstan> chat next time.
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-17
<shah_> hi
<shah_> anyone here free to talk?
<shah_>  :)
<shah_> hello?
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-18
<EgyParadox> ..............................................
<EgyParadox> thats too much akward silence
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-19
<angch> sweemeng__: where do ppl here normally get their nexus $foo?
<sweemeng__> hmmm
<sweemeng__> lowyat ap
<sweemeng__> from what i heard
<sweemeng__> wrong person to ask though
<angch> just wondering about the nexus prime...
<sweemeng__> 1st nexus, they buy online
<sweemeng__> 2nd nexus, the nexus s, is from AP
<sweemeng__> not sure about the prime
<angch> or just get another s2, just to spite apple.
<sweemeng__> yeah
<ahmed_> :D
<ahmed_> http://ubuntu.com.my/
<ahmed_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-my
<ahmed_> http://code.google.com/p/labyrinth/downloads/list
<ahmed_> http://maketecheasier.com/three-great-mindmapping-tools-for-the-linux-desktop/2011/08/19
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-13
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<penreturns> ;)
<excalibr> hi
<fairuz> yo excalibr penreturns
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin
<excalibr> tgh dl iso rebeccablack linux ni
<excalibr> lolwut sungguh nama
<excalibr> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> excalibr: aku baru try sublime text 2 + cscope.. memang terbaik
<fairuz> kalah kscope
<fairuz> Walaupun plugin cscope tu tak complete lg, tapi boleh tahan dah sebab ada goto definition
<excalibr> cscope ni plugin ke atau standalone app
<fairuz> excalibr: stand alone
<fairuz> tapi slalu orang pakai dengan text editor la, macam Vim ke, kscope ke
<fairuz> tak ingat kalau dia mmg default installed ke tak dalam ubuntu
<fairuz> excalibr: kat opis ke, ke dah balik kampung hehe
<excalibr> ha'ah..weekend ni baru balik
 * fairuz mengantuk plak
<penreturns> selamat berbuka semuaa :)
<fairuz> penreturns: sila2
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-14
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> semua dah balik kampung ka
<fairuz> :D
 * fairuz woot
<excalibr> penreturns: 
<fairuz> excalibr: balik kampung balik kampung hehe
<fairuz> kohkoh
<fairuz> apa bikin excalibr
<excalibr> tgh boring haha..ada benda best?
<fairuz> xde pun keke
<fairuz> igt nak tengok apa rupa jellybean, tapi malas pulak
<excalibr> ko punya phone dah ada jellybean update ke
<excalibr> ramai org ckp phone diorg dah tak lag dah lepas pakai jb
<fairuz> excalibr: ni board kat tempat kerja aku
<excalibr> scroll pun smooth
<fairuz> phone aku tak try lg
<excalibr> ooh
<excalibr> :3
<fairuz> tunggu official kejap
<fairuz> kalau lambat sgt, baru flash yg custom
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-15
<excalibr> helo
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-16
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.666 seconds from shah`
<penreturns> selamat hari raya shah` 
<penreturns> ;)
<penreturns> maaf zahir batin
<shah`> selamat ari raya penreturns
<shah`> raya mana thn ni bro?
<penreturns> raya selayang, klang, perak x tau lg
<penreturns> raye ke 5 6 kot
<shah`> oo
<shah`> family duk mana?
<penreturns> selayang je pon
<shah`> sama ngan raje_naz la
<penreturns> hah
<penreturns> yeke 
<penreturns> die bkn s alam?
<penreturns> eh bangi
<sLiQueh> Selamat Hari Raya, Maaf Zahir dan Batin
<shah`> selayang klau x silap dia kata dlu
<shah`> x tau la
<penreturns> hehehhee
<mypapit> ejat, meeting ubuntut council?
<mypapit> mcm jedi council saja
<ejat> ya ya 
<ejat> mark pun ade td
<mypapit> ic
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-12
<ejat> selamat hari raya #ubuntu-my 
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-13
<fairuz> ping excalibr
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-14
<drebar> hi
<fairuz> drebar: yo
<drebar> nak tanya sikit
<drebar> masih ada ke lowyat jual mobo yg pakai ide?
<fairuz> lowyat kedai tak sure
<fairuz> tapi kalau try cari kat forum lowyat tu mcm peratus jumpa tu ada
<fairuz> nak buat ape mobo ide?
<fairuz> zaman tok kaduk tu
<drebar> kalau buleh nak yg baru bro
<drebar> seken nanti banyak lak problem
<drebar> aku nak pakai ide dvdrom dengan disk
<drebar> untuk customed linux
<drebar> kau pakai ubuntu ke bro
<fairuz> drebar: aa. Tapi byk pakai debian skang ni
<fairuz> Ubuntu dah berhabuk
<drebar> sama la kita
<drebar> debian for life
<drebar> heheh
<drebar> ada ym bro?
<fairuz> dah lama tak bukak ym bro.. orang pakai skype je skang ni
<drebar> oo
<drebar> aku pakai ym jer
<drebar> layan apa bro dengan linux
<fairuz> pakai buat keja bro
<drebar> oo
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-16
 * KAVA slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
<KAVA> hell hell hello
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-17
<drebar> hi
<drebar> how u guys connect to freenode? is it via web or irc client?
<drebar> i couldnt connect to irc via xchat client
<drebar> any host that i can use?
<angch> port 6667 is blocked by tm. use tunnel, or different port. i use x-chat.
<angch> use other ports to connect to freenode: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<drebar_> tq
<drebar_> td aku dah buat
<drebar_> buleh masuk dah
<drebar_> budak kat fedora bg link tu
<drebar_> tq bro
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-12
<unitedpotsmokers> ~~)________))___)  sap rokok lu...
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-13
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.facebook.com/events/436420310199687
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-14
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-reinvents-computer-graphics-with-turing-architecture?linkId=100000003236223
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Assalamualaikum, siapa berminat buat duit dgn jual subscribe video tutorial dalam bahasa Melayu?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hasnan hasim:  Jemput daftar http://akademimaya.com
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-15
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, wow
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> @tajulazhar, Saya nak datang ni
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-16
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @tajulazhar, biaq betui..  tuan tajul kita..  tuan tajul memang layak.....
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Gud
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hasnan hasim:  hasnan hasim:  Rimau waf meetup 2018 , Di buka untuk pendaftaran . Aturcara majlis :-  Tarikh : 2/9/2018 (ahad)  Tempat : Common Room Bangi  Masa : 10 Pagi   1. Demo Pemasangan Rimau-waf  2. Hand-on Configurasi Rimau-waf  3. Code explorer for developer  https://www.billplz.com/zuueblhm5
<UbuntuMY> <SnowBase> salam nk tnya. tp pasal windows, sy ad product keys wind 10 pro tp laptop sy pkai windows 10 home. boleh ke guna dlm ni?
<UbuntuMY> <SnowBase> or kena install windows 10 pro pastu msukkn product keys tu
<UbuntuMY> MarziyeNategh was added by: MarziyeNategh
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @SnowBase, Waalaikumsalam...  sy nak tahu juga nape tanya dalam nie ye?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Windows nie dual boot ngn Linux ke?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Or nak upgrade ke Win 10 pro utk pakai features WSL?
<UbuntuMY> <SnowBase> xtau nk tnya kt mane hehe
<UbuntuMY> <SnowBase> @myfenris, nk activekn keys ni je
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Xblh.. lain products
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Download ja iso pro
<UbuntuMY> <SnowBase> @mauisabily, thank you
<UbuntuMY> Ahmad was added by: Ahmad
<UbuntuMY> Nasir was added by: Nasir
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-17
<UbuntuMY> <_ _> Ada ke Telegram group untuk pengguna MS Windows? Kalau ada... Join masuk pastu tanya pasal Linux dalam tu
<UbuntuMY> <‏ ‌‏ ‏ :👁‍🗨 Illuminati> @_ _, Knp sampai mcm tu skali? 😂
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> windows ada service for univ Ubuntu juga so still relevant dengan Ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @SnowBase, https://t.me/DUNIAICT
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-19
<UbuntuMY> Abdullah was added by: Abdullah
